# Icarus the Red Claw Crab



## Kriscj (May 18, 2018)

Hi. I have a red claw crab that I would like to transfer from a 2.5 gallon into my 20 gallon Mystery Snail tank. Icarus molted yesterday or the day before. Should I give him more time or would it be safe to move him now?


----------

